# IPMA - Radar meteorológico na Terceira



## TekClub (6 Set 2018 às 00:21)

*IPMA lança concurso público para novo radar meteorológico na Terceira*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera deliberou hoje lançar o concurso público internacional para o novo radar meteorológico de Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira, Açores.





Segundo uma nota do gabinete de imprensa do Ministério do Mar, trata-se de um investimento global superior a 1,9 milhões de euros.

O novo radar meteorológico “constituirá um enorme contributo para a observação e previsão meteorológicas, assegurando uma melhoria na informação meteorológica à população e ao sistema de Proteção Civil, e garantindo uma melhor prevenção, preparação e mitigação dos impactos associados a fenómenos meteorológicos extremos, com consequente salvaguarda de pessoas e bens”, acrescenta.

A mesma nota adianta que o investimento “contribuirá, igualmente, para a geração de informação de apoio a uma série de atividades socioeconómicas que dependem da previsão para períodos de muito curto prazo naquela região”.

A decisão enquadra-se num compromisso do Governo da República e é uma medida tida como prioritária pela ministra do Mar, Ana Paula Vitorino.

O concurso público internacional para o novo radar meteorológico de Santa Bárbara tem um prazo de 45 dias.

Fonte:https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ico-para-novo-radar-meteorologico-na-terceira


----------

